# Fox News.....



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......is reporting that escaped convict, David Sweat, has been shot, is still alive and in custody.

http://news.yahoo.com/heavy-rain-impedes-search-york-prison-escapee-170401015.html

:smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds as if it was just dumb luck that Sweat was spotted. No tips or information. Just a cop being in the right spot at the right time. 

Cop saw Sweat, Sweat refused to cooperate with officer's directives, and Sweat was then shot.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Now New Yorkers and Canadians can rest easier and get back to a "normal" life.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, this is kind of a two sided sword in my mind.
#1....Glad he is no longer a threat to the general public
#2.... Wished the American tax payer no longer had to pay for his room and board.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ybnorml:


> #2.... Wished the American tax payer no longer had to pay for his room and board.


I'm with ya' on #2.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Dumb luck, or a mistake on Sweat's behalf ?? Traveling during daylight, on a road ??
Too bad he is being treated in a hospital, and not toe-tagged in the morgue !!!!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> ......is reporting that escaped convict, David Sweat, has been shot, is still alive and in custody.
> 
> Second prison escapee caught by authorities: media reports
> 
> :smt1099


Glad to hear that, being in NY, now I can unchamber my handgun.
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Sounds as if it was just dumb luck that Sweat was spotted. No tips or information. Just a cop being in the right spot at the right time.
> 
> Cop saw Sweat, Sweat refused to cooperate with officer's directives, and Sweat was then shot.


Glad he's alive , we'll get all the facts after they question him


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah ok........Will him talking lessen his sentence ?? 
Don't see any reason he will give truthful answers.....
Maybe we could torture him with variable speed drills and hot iron wire under the fingernails


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

This prison escape was a good thing in support of the 2nd amendment. 
I think CUOMO HIMSELF realizes ,, there are other circumstances that should be considered when it comes to the law abiding and their right to defend themselves.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm hoping that this whole mess will lead to some prison changes and the way they go about conducting their business. 

Then again, I'm not going to hold my breath either................


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ybnorml said:


> Yeah ok........Will him talking lessen his sentence ??
> Don't see any reason he will give truthful answers.....
> Maybe we could torture him with variable speed drills and hot iron wire under the fingernails


Most likely , there are others who can be implicated in the escape.
He likely needs to talk for his own protection, time will tell.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

pic said:


> This prison escape was a good thing in support of the 2nd amendment.
> *I think CUOMO HIMSELF realizes *,, there are other circumstances that should be considered when it comes to the law abiding and their right to defend themselves.


Not a snowballs chance in hell! cuomo is too full of himself!! His first name should have been RICHARD instead of Andrew!! That way we could call him by his nick name DICK!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

MoMan said:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell! cuomo is too full of himself!! His first name should have been RICHARD instead of Andrew!! That way we could call him by his nick name DICK!


Your probably right, I just wish an armed citizen did the capturing instead of the police.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

While he might roll over on any other prison employees, if he's smart he wont turn on any other prisoners. There's a code of silence that will get him shived if he does. (though that could save taxpayer money to keep incarcerated. )
Would have been better if the bullets hit a vital area; now there'll be another trial on the escape charges. Wasting taxpayer money as he's already doing life.
And all the cost of overtime for the LEO's doing the searching. He'll never make enough license plates to pay that back.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

pic said:


> Glad he's alive , we'll get all the facts after they question him


^This^

I suspect that the prison he escaped from is rotten to the core with corruption and I wonder if he would have been taken alive, had he not slipped through the perimeter and been captured by a small town policeman. This has been very embarrassing and the big shots want this story to die, quickly.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Heard that the pipe was cut years earlier for ventilation purposes.

Media sells the story , we buy it. 

Think about it ,,where was the cut metal, and how was it cut so perfectly.

It was a cut long time ago with a plasma cutter .


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Heard that the pipe was cut years earlier for ventilation purposes.
> 
> Media sells the story , we buy it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I saw that steam pipe with the section cut out. It looked to be too perfect and not cut out by someone in a big hurry.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Miller - How To Select And Operate A Hand-Held Plasma Cutter


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ybnorml said:


> Yeah ok........Will him talking lessen his sentence ??
> Don't see any reason he will give truthful answers.....
> Maybe we could torture him with variable speed drills and hot iron wire under the fingernails


Singing like a bird :blah::blah::blah:


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Heard on the news, that heads at the Clinton Correctional Facility are beginning to roll. At least 12 employees, including the warden, have been removed at least temporarily.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Singing like a bird :blah::blah::blah:


It sounds as if Sweat has been talking his head off.

Doesn't look like torture or any coercion is necessary.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

MoMan:


> Not a snowballs chance in hell! cuomo is too full of himself!! His first name should have been RICHARD instead of Andrew!! That way we could call him by his nick name DICK!


I prefer to call him "I'll Duce".


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> MoMan:
> 
> I prefer to call him "I'll Duce".


Now that is a very racist remark towards the Italian people. lol. :smt033


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic:


> Now that is a very racist remark towards the Italian people. lol.


If he were German I would have called him "Der Fuehrer", Japanese: "Tojo", Kenyan: "Obama", Russian: "Stalin", Chinese: "Mao", Cambodian: "Pol Pot". A tyrant is a tyrant regardless of nationality. Cuomo aka "I'll Duce" is indeed a tyrant. With the stroke of a pen he turned thousands of otherwise law abiding New Yorkers into class "E" felons by outlawing the possession of magazines that hold more than 10 rounds. Including those which were previously lawfully owned. Political retribution was his real motive as he stated shortly after signing the "Safe Act" that people that do not think like him are not welcome in New York State. What better way to punish your political enemies than to face criminal prosecution, surrender their lawfully held property or leave the state. The latter of which I hope most freedom loving New Yorkers do. Taking their tax dollars with them. Then maybe all of those New Yorkers who voted for and supported that petty little tyrant and his corrupt legislature will be left wallowing in their own shit.

You've got Joseph Bruno convicted of fraud, Dean Skelos arrested on federal corruption charges, and of course good old Shelley Silver indicted on bribery charges. Bruno and Skelos both Republicans were presidents of the state senate, and Silver a Democrat, speaker of the assembly. And of course Andrew "I'll Duce" Cuomo embroiled in his own dealings with HUD. They are the "three men in a room" who decide what legislation gets voted on in the New York State legislature and subsequently passed. All three (Skelos, Silver and Cuomo) belong in the "Clinton Correctional Facility" (appropriately named) instead of turning law abiding citizens into criminals. I believe Bruno already served his time?

Seriously folks you just can't make this stuff up. :lol:


----------

